# The Rude Receptionists



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2009)

This is in honour of Lula and her attempt to return a sharps bin to her doctors surgery (See thread 'Sharps disposal' http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1350)

*The Rude Receptionists*

‘I’ve filled up my sharps bin, can I give it to you?’
‘I’m not sure if we take them, I don’t think that we do!
I’ll just wait for Elsie, till she’s done on the phone,
I don’t want to make the decision alone.’

‘Ah look! See, she’s finished – Elsie, what do you think?
If we took in this sharps bin, would they kick up a stink?’
‘No, I don’t think we take them, we ought to ask Kate…
I don’t think she’s here yet, she’s coming in late.’

‘Do you think you could come back when there’s more of us here?
We can’t make the decision, I know it sounds queer.
It’s more than our job’s worth! When we got employed
We were told all the things we’re supposed to avoid.’

‘Like being efficient, polite and at ease,
We’re supposed to ignore you and do as we please.
And if you get angry and kick up a fuss,
We’ll tell all and sundry that you wear a truss!’

‘And if you should happen to come in here ill
We’ll make you stand waiting – it gives us a thrill!
There’ll be no appointments if you need to be seen –
We’re supposed to be grumpy, obstructive and mean.’

‘Could you move to the side please? I think I saw Kate!
Perhaps you’d move quicker if you lost some of that weight!
Ah Kate! Can you tell me before you go in,
Do you ever remember us taking a bin?’

‘I don’t think we take them.’ ‘No, that’s what I thought.’
‘Be patient now, madam, please don’t get distraught!’
‘Perhaps if we rang up Elaine in supplies?’
‘She might not have time – she’s up to her eyes!’

‘Oh *please* will you take it? I’ve been here an hour!
Perhaps I could talk to someone with more power?’
‘There’s Dr. Fitzmichael, I think he will know…
Too late – that’s his Volvo! I just saw it go!’

‘Well…perhaps we could take it, and when he gets back
We’ll find out if that’s why Janine got the sack…
No! Don’t pass it over! I might get infections!
We have to take care with all our collections!’

‘Elsie, pass me those gloves, and Kate - you watch out!
You have to be careful with addicts about!
That is why you’ve got this? Because you take drugs?
I wouldn’t let your type drink out of our mugs!’

‘Now, pass it me slowly, are you sure it’s tight shut?
Imagine if one of those stuck in my foot!
Goodbye! No, you’re welcome – I hope that you’ve learned
We’d rather this wasn’t where your bins are returned…!’



(C) Northerner 2009


----------



## bev (Apr 2, 2009)

HE HE HE ! That was marvellous Northerner! Must have taken you a while to do? 12 out of 10 for that one! Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 2, 2009)

Very good Norhtener.

Actually I can understand (but not justify) why receptionists are sometimes rude to people. My GP surgery is extremely busy, and last time I wanted an appoinment for me I had to walk down to do it as the phone seemed perpetually engaged. When I got down there there wer no appoinments for a week unless I was realy ill and the advice was to call Grabadoc, NHS Direct or go to the hospital.

Little fella was getting a discharge from his eyes and the only way we could get an appoinment was to see the nurse. If she thinks you then need to see the doctor it is an effective way to queue jump. WHile we were down there waiting to see the nurse the recptionist was telling people to see the nurse or phone grabadoc as our GP had just decide to go on a fortnights holiday. It turns out little fella has conjunctivitus and the nurse was allowed to give us a prescription for eye drops.

No end of people were demanding appointment that were not available and one man came in and was so agressive the police had to be called.

I'm not sure what planet my GP is on sometimes, and while I agree he needs a holiday too, he sometimes makes the recptionists job more difficult by just going on holiday without arranging adequate cover.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2009)

bev said:


> HE HE HE ! That was marvellous Northerner! Must have taken you a while to do? 12 out of 10 for that one! Bev



Thanks bev. It took me about 45 minutes to write - but I have to be in the mood which can take days!

Caroline - Yes, there are often two sides to the story and a lot of the general public can be truly obnoxious! The thing that always strikes me when I go to the GP's is a sign that says the number of missed appointments the previous month - it's usually around 150, and I don't think there's any excuse for that - people should call in if they aren't going to make an appointment. On the other hand, I have known people change surgeries simply because the receptionists have been so rude.


----------



## katie (Apr 2, 2009)

I was VERY ill with a bad cold the last time I went to the Doctors.  I wasnt going because I had a cold though...

My mum was EVIL and dropped me off on the way to work more than 30mins before the surgery officially open.  It was really cold too   So I waited around for a while but couldnt wait any long in the cold so I knocked pn the door to ask if I could wait inside.  The receptionist was like "WE DON'T OPEN FOR ANOTHER HALF AN HOUR, but ok" She was really rude, but can't really explain how.  I cried when I got home because I really didnt feel well at all.

What I don't get is why they don't think, this person could be dying for all I know.  It's a really bad idea to have rude receptionists at a Doctor's surgery!

There was an old guy who was really early too and came in a bit after me, I doubt she was rude to him, didn't hear her say anything


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Katie. At least it's only the receptionists that are rude to you. My doc can be quite offensive at times. The receptionists are fine. The doc is a pain in the arse.

Tom H


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn fine work there, Northerner!


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 3, 2009)

Brilliant - I'm fortunate enough to be with a surgery where the receptionists (indeed all the staff) are so very helpful.  However, I once managed a NHS health centre that had two GP surgeries in it and some of the behaviours from the general public were so awful I was constantly suprised at how the reception staff kept their cool.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Brilliant - I'm fortunate enough to be with a surgery where the receptionists (indeed all the staff) are so very helpful.  However, I once managed a NHS health centre that had two GP surgeries in it and some of the behaviours from the general public were so awful I was constantly suprised at how the reception staff kept their cool.



I did a google search on 'Rude Receptionists'. There are quite a few suggestions that receptionists go to some special, secret 'Rude School'! Interestingly, it came up with quite a few discussions about how people would be judged by the way they treated the receptionists. For example, if a rep called at a company and was rude, dismissive or abrupt with the reception staff they'd have an uphill struggle with selling their product - and rightly so! It's a difficult balance, I imagine - I'm a polite person, so am upset if I'm treated with a surly response. A sign of a good receptionist (like a good barman!) would be to 'know their customer' and respond appropriately, but I know this isn't always possible. I think on the whole, though, it is better to treat aggression with politeness.

Slightly different, but my dad worked for a period on the buses and he HATED the general public - and he's a very nice, good-natured man as a rule!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 3, 2009)

I think some receptionists are just naturally obnoxious. They also seem worse to younger folks than us oldies.

At our doctors if you miss more than 2 appointments without canceling them you are taken off the practice list.

Much thoe I think my doctor is rubbish our doctors practice is HUGE. Our receptionists, given the ammount of work they have to do and some of the crap they have to take from people, on the whole are not too bad. There is only one who is rubbish and obnoxious all the time, and no one will book appoinments or even say more than they have to to her.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 3, 2009)

‘And if you should happen to come in here ill
We’ll make you stand waiting – it gives us a thrill!
There’ll be no appointments if you need to be seen –
We’re supposed to be grumpy, obstructive and mean.’


this is my favourite bit, made me laugh out loud. 
I find the receptionists rude at time at my surgery. They need to get some better system you are waiting in the queue and they will answer the phone whilst you are standing there then when you ring up they will get you to hold whilst the deal with the people waiting in the queue.


----------



## kojack (Apr 3, 2009)

I am extremely fortunate. All staff including the team of receptionists are superb. If there is a problem attending for an appointment at a certain time, they will shunt things around to help. I have known them to telephone suggesting a time change to fit in with the traffic situation - e.g. crossing a busy dual carriageway with a central reservation.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2009)

Good poem as usual Northerner.

My surgery has recently spent a lot of money making a massive reception area and employing four times the number of receptionists they had before - but still no appointments! The appointment system is labyrinthine and I have never understood it. The main thing is - if I am five minutes late on the bus, they give my appointment to someone else, yet it is fine to make me wait for more than an hour for the doctor's convenience with no apology or anything. I think appointment times are too short. But that is probably a government target and not controlled by the surgery.

But they do have a hard job like everyone in customer service, especially in the public sector. Once I came in for my repeat prescription. A lady was in front of me with two young sons. One was constantly coughing and struggling to breathe. The lady asked if there was a doctor who could see him. This was before 6pm - the surgery doesnt close til half past. And yet the receptionist came back and said all the doctors had gone for the day! The poor woman and her sons were left to go to the hospital and wait for hours in A & E most probably. It must be difficult passing on news like that when you have no control over it and its not your fault, but some people would get angry with the receptionist anyway. Customer service is not a nice job at times. It is hard trying to answer everyone and decide whether to go for the phone or the queue first and prioritise so everyone is as happy as possible while dealing with crying children, and ill, stressed out people. If the doctor is delayed and has not organised their time well, it is the receptionist who deals with the angry patients.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2009)

You're right Lizzie, customer service can be difficult, usually because you're in the front line without being able to offer a solution to the person complaining. I always found it interesting to watch those programmes like 'Airport' where you'd see the irate passengers being placated by the airline staff - some of the public really showed themselves up!

In a way, this also links in to the thread about The Apprentice - I think the contestants on that are just the kind of arrogant, aggressive and argumentative types to upset the receptionists!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> This is in honour of Lula and her attempt to return a sharps bin to her doctors surgery (See thread 'Sharps disposal' http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1350)
> 
> *The Rude Receptionists*
> 
> ...





hahaha Ive resurected this thread as we have had a few members asking about sharps bins and disposal  Excellent poem Northerner btw


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

great poem northener as per xx well done


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

I like this one too. I will point our receptionists in the direction of this forum and tell them to read the poem. Might serve as a warning?


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Good poem!  

>10 yrs ago, when I arrived at uni, the advice was to clip the needles with the BD thingy, then stick the syringes in something like an empty plastic milk bottle, to dispose of in your household rubbish!!  I didn't think this sounded too clever, so I took some (clipped) syringes in to a local pharmacy.  Whilst they agreed to take them, they were really unfriendly & treated me like some kind of druggy, really brusquely & disdainfully.  They made me sit on the floor in a corner with a couple of black plastic tube things that apparently are used for disposal of drug addicts needles...they were really stiff & difficult to get the syringes into, but they wouldn't let me take them away, I had to sit there, being glowered at, like some kind of freak show whilst I fed the syringes in. Needless to say, I never went back there...

Nowadays I have sharps bins on prescription, I've been accumulating these over the years (didn't fancy a similar experience lol!) but apparently our councl will collect them, so I'll give that a try...just have to hope the van doesn't have neon flashing lights with "BIOHAZARD" all over it, or the neighbours will never speak to me again!!   The joys of diabetes...


----------

